# Beach in Portugal/ West Coast Spain



## 94117 (May 1, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh, 

Finally finished converting a Dodge 50 panel van into a boat, well sort of, on the inside anyway! The family is taking a holiday to Europe for as long as necessary and are starting with a 'honeymoon'. We are a couple with a 2 year old son who love the out doors, the sea and some good company. 

I am hoping for some help in finding a place for us to relax and swim and surf for a month. We really want to keep it wild as possible but not completely isolated. 

We will be hitting Santander end of April and heading south for that bit of sun in Galicia, Portugal or SW Spain. 

Can anyone help??

Thanks in advance for your advice and maybe see you there!!

Buckeroo


----------



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

*beach in portugal/n spain*

hi buckeroo,
have fun.Best guide to surf spots is The Stormrider Guide To Europe essential reading.Can't recommend any sites or wild camping spots but there are some posts on these in the forums try the search facility for wild camping.The water temp at this time of year is approx 12c in galicia, 14c in peniche(excellent surf spot)n portugal and 15c in cadiz sw spain.In comparision the UK's Atlantic beaches are a chilly 10c.If you have plenty of time and the weathers ok why not travel across N Spain to Galicia and then head south along the Atlantic coast to Portugal.Alternatively if you want warmer conditions and superb surf head for Peniche.We are travelling to Peniche this summer and would be interested in hearing about your experiences there.
regards storming


----------



## billnhelen (May 10, 2005)

*beach in portugal/west coast spain*

Buckeroo,
Its a long way to go, but we've had many a great day out down in SW Portugal on the beaches just south of Aljezur (carrapateira). There were many wild campers taking advantage of the remoteness and great surf.(We drove round from Lagos on the Algarve with the kids on numerous occasions). It is one of our ambitions to take our newly acquired MH back that way one day.....
Bill


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

If you find yourself on the Algarve, there is a good, minimal facilities campsite at Ingrina, between Lagos and Sagres. It is only 100Mtrs from the beach, which has a v. good restaurant, and in May will be very quiet. To find it, take the main (268) road south along the W coast and at Vila do Bispo turn left towards Lagos (125) for 2kms, then right at the lights in Raposeira and right again in 1.5kms, signed to campsight at Ingrina. If you want wildcamping, but no facilities, just before you reach the track to the campsight, a track turns off to the right (no signpost) and this leads to a beach with good surfing. You will find perhaps half a dozen fellow surfers camped there, but there is no water. this is Praia (beach) do Barranco. You may also wildcamp at the Ingrina beach itself, if you can find a spot - it is more popular/less isolated.


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

We've just returned from Portugal and spent a month at Peniche. There are 2 sites. the first you come to as you approach Peniche and there is a sign to it from the big island, it's a municipal site, everyone very friendly but it's basic and cheap (watch out when they come to clean the loos, the cleaner carries a hose not a mop  ) The second site is through town and up on the cliffs, we didn't stay there as others came back to the first site saying how windy it was up there.

The police were quite hot on moving the wild-campers and many would turn up onsite in the evening. Baleal beach was very popular (3kms up the road from Peniche) but the cafe owner calls the police on wild campers there as it's his carpark they use.


----------



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

*peniche*

hi calliope,
interested to see your comments re:camp sites in Peniche.My two sons who are keen surfers have talked me into travelling to Peniche in August this year.We usually travel to Biarritz in Sept for the surf but have to make the trip earlier this year so hope that surf will be more likely in August at Peniche.How far is the municipal site from the beaches in Peniche and did you pick up on any other comments regarding the other site.Not too concerned about the wind it might be quite welcome in August. Any other tips you have would be much appreciated.Regards Storming.


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

the municipal site is in sort of a bottleneck just before the town, so has beaches on 2 sides. The site seemed very popular with young surfers and many came and went while we were there.

out the front gate and under the underpass to one beach, not good with distances but wasn't far.... the back gate leads pretty much onto the dunes the other side, the gate was locked in winter but they told us it stays open in summer... if you follow the road north from the back gate (2-3kms) there is Baleal, which was crowded with surfers most days

the other site was up on the cliffs and looked a bit chalet/statics when we passed but the only comments we heard were how cold it was  but would be different in August

There is a supermarche open 7 days on the road into Peniche and further on is a LIdl easy parking on both.

Its a big fishing port and if the wind is in the wrong direction gets a bit whiffy in the evenings but the upside is that they have lots of good fish restaurants down by the docks.

If you drive to town and want to park, go left off the island after the campsite, right at next island and follow road to the end, there is a nice big free carpark by the firestation, there's a bridge you can walk over into town. There is another carpark at the other end of town but is a pay and display.


----------



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

*beach in portugal/n spain*

hi calliope,
thanks for the info will book into municipal site.Is it only a walk to the beaches (less than 1mile)?
regards storming.


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

oh yes less than a mile


----------

